# photo resizer



## dubinpainting (Oct 1, 2010)

Thurman said:


> Maybe not the correct place to ask this, but: Can someone recommend a good photo resizer program? More so for down-sizing the resolution. Thanks


http://www.painttalk.com/f14/downsize-image-file-upload-10753/ :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thurman said:


> Maybe not the correct place to ask this, but: Can someone recommend a good photo resizer program? More so for down-sizing the resolution. Thanks


I have used this one for years and it is very simple to use and it is free.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check both of them out.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

What operating system are you using? Microsoft released power-toys for XP so all you have to do is right-click the image and say resize:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx <-Click Image Resizer on the right side.


If you are using Windows 7, (or Vista) there is a similar addition:http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/image-resizer-powertoy-clone-for-windows-7vista/


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2008)

Google Picasa.


----------



## delawareIT (Dec 16, 2010)

hyunelan2 said:


> What operating system are you using? Microsoft released power-toys for XP so all you have to do is right-click the image and say resize:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx <-Click Image Resizer on the right side.
> 
> ...


I agree with the pic resizer from M$.. 
light weight and you dont need to install an entire app..


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you just want to do basic resizing, and you have MS Office, just use the one in the Microsoft Office Picture Manager. I've been using that for years. it works just fine for my needs, and it's included with MS Office ( I know it's included with office 2003, 2007 and the latest one), so why spend $$ on something else


----------

